

Tickets for Apple's WWDC sold out in under two minutes - toksaitov
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/25/4264890/apple-world-wide-developers-conference-2013-ticket-sales

======
gdubs
I had mine in the cart. Placed order. Confirmed order. Store Error. Was able
to get back in two more times, all the way to confirm order. No dice. Sold out
:|

